# New Ponies!



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

aww i'm in love with the second pic!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's a good idea, you can still be around horses!  & plus helping out is fun.
Very cute pics!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I love the second picture!  Very cute. He's a stunner of a horse, eh, pony.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

The second picture is darling!


----------



## Pinocchios Girl (Jul 28, 2008)

adorable!!! I can't wait for more pics! And though its a shame you won't be getting your own horse soon it sounds liek you are making the right choice. Very smart of you. =]


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Sounds like you are making a smart and responsible decision!

Those horses are too cute!
I love the second picture. Turner is just adorable.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks you guys!
I'll make sure to cuddle Turner for you. <3

I can't wait until my camera is fixed so I can get more pictures!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

OMG, i thought that was a dog at first.... CUTE!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

New Pictures!

Buster!









Houdini! <3

















Don't nag me about the fencing please. I don't like it much either. It's electric and all the horses respect it. They're building better fencing, but in the meantime this works just fine. And Turner (the mini colt) is never turned out in the fields with the electric fencing. ;]


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Nothing wrong with electric fences!

Houdini is beautiful!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks.
I just know a lot of people who dislike electric fencing.
They don't bother me much, but I do like the look of wood fencing better.
:]


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

i love the Miniature. so adorable. Cute horses.


----------



## macalicious (Aug 18, 2008)

Yay Gillian! =DDD
Houdini looks super spiff, I'm so excited to see what you do with himmm. =DDD
Riding pictures ASAP, plzkthxilybai. <33


----------



## slightly crazy (Aug 20, 2008)

upnover said:


> OMG, i thought that was a dog at first.... CUTE!


lol i thought the same thing lol. they all look really good


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

I love those horses really I do.


----------

